# Catfish Cleaning?



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

What Kind Of Catfish Are Good Eating? Is There A Kind That You Should't Eat? How Do You Clean And Skin These Fish? I Hade Always Released Them Until My Father Made Some Cajun Catfish He Bought From The Store And Made Himself. Mmmmmm!!!!!!! I Will Now Reconsider The Release. Thanks For Any Help.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I will eat channels in the 22 to 24" range. Clean and skin them just like a walleye.


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

Is There A Inland Lake North East That Hold Cats That Size? Or Larger


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

Never Mind I Found A Thread That Answered My Lakes Question


----------

